# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Нужна программа для взлома/подбора пароля

## Alva

Хочу обратиться к уважаемым пользователям с просьбой! У меня что-то случилось с mail'ом: не могу зайти и всё тут  Вроде пароль помню, но не могу зайти - не пускает. Это очень важный для меня почтовый ящик и мне необходим доступ к хранящимся там письмам. Посоветуйте пожалуйста, что мне делать, есть ли программы по взлому или подбору пароля?

----------


## Sanych

А функции - восстановление пароля и типо того там есть? Может через админов стоит попробовать.

----------


## SDS

И девичья фамилия матери не помогает?

----------


## Sanych

Я посмотрел, там есть - востановить пароль. Главное ник помнить.

----------


## Irina

*Alva*,  вот это почитай и обязательно проверь [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Мне лично помогло следующее Меню пуск- выполнить - %SYSTEMROOT%\system32\drivers\etc\hosts, далее каки в предыдущем случае, трём, сохраняем, выставляем в свойствах только для чтения, перегружаем.

----------


## Alva

Там почтовый сервис не русский, поэтому заполнить форму восстановления пароля или начать переписку с админом проблематично 

*Irina*, а можно по-точнее про твой метод? а то я не совсем понял
p.s. привет, кстати :54654645765575: сто лет тут не был

----------


## Irina

Жмёшь пуск - стандартные программы - выполнить. Вводишь туда вот это %SYSTEMROOT%\system32\drivers\etc\hosts  Если спрашивает чем открыть - открываешь блокнотом. Там скорее всего будет прописан адрес майл.ру. Потри это всё и сохрани. В принципе можно стереть всё - ничего страшного не произойдёт. В этот файл как правило прописывает блокировки и никаким макаром по другому вытравить это нельзя. Если не получится была у меня где-то програмка для разблокировки - можно её попробовать

----------

